# Hello from the South East



## Wilko (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello! 

I've only got a couple of mice at the moment, but I'm really interested in the genetics behind coat colours. I'm also interested in how coat phenotype effects health and behaviour.

I hope to breed variegated or broken coloured mice when I have room, (though I do like blue agoutis and himalyans)  At the moment I just have 5 girls - 2 Longhaired Fawns / really dark Argentes (haven't checked their undercoats yet...), Champagne, Champagne tan, Chocolate, and 1 boy - a Champagne tan Satin.

For now I'll probably be lurking about and asking questions about genetics


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello Amy Stephanie Wilkinson 
Glad to see you here at last! Not that I know you or anything.. :roll:


----------



## thickgiraffe (Nov 3, 2010)

hi. :welcome1


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there, welcome t othe forum


----------



## Wilko (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone 



Megzilla said:


> Hello Amy Stephanie Wilkinson
> Glad to see you here at last! Not that I know you or anything.. :roll:


And yeah, I clearly don't know you either Miss Megan Louise Beyers :lol:


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

How the mouse... do you know my name?


----------



## Wilko (Nov 6, 2010)

I have my ways.... **EVIL LAUGH** MUHAHAHAHAHAHA :twisted:


----------

